# They thought i was stealing



## BloopBloop (Feb 8, 2009)

urgh, this happened yesterday and its been bothering me! I went into the mac store with my bestie to purchase my second 226 brush and a brush cleaner, exchange a bad 134 for another one, and return an old foundation that wasnt my color. 

I walk in and one of the MAs gives me a strange stare as i walk in, and i just kept it moving. So i go straight for the brush section and pick out a 134 and look through them to make sure it was good. The one i got from the other store had stretched hairs. (i dont know about you guys, but if im spending 50+ dollars on a brush, i'd like it to be pristine at the time of purchase) 

Anyway, i forgot the number of the brush so i reach into my bag and check out the brush i wanted to exchange. Next thing you know the same MA heads up to the counter and i see a threesome huddling- once again i keep it moving. i saw them huddling because the brushes were right next to the registers. then my friend whispered to me telling me that they thought i was stealing and the security guard was called in. the person in charge of the store (im guessing)  came and asked if i needed help. by this time, i figured i'd let her get the stuff for me. i took everything i needed out of my bag to complete my transaction, and then what topped the cake was that the card i used hadnt been activated yet.  urgh, it was a new replacement card sent in and i forgot to activate it so it looked EVEN MORE suspicious.

I called the card company to lift the block so could make my purchase and browsed around a little more. I went in there looking to buy some eyeshadows as well, but the whole situation just made me feel so unconfortable that i left. i just needed to ventilate here, has anyone else been accused of theft and was innocent?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 8, 2009)

aww sorry that happened to you.
usually, the MA comes straight to me [and ask me what I want] when I walk into the MAC store so there was never a chance where they thought I was stealing.
Maybe your area has more theft than other MAC stores.  
But that was really messed up.

If I were you I probably wouldn't want to go back there just because of that experience.
Is there any other MAC store near you other than that one?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 8, 2009)

It might have been an honest mistake on the part of the MA - like most stores I am sure they will have been stolen from before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its a shame, though I wouldnt let the experience stop me from shopping there again in the future. I am sure if you explained to the MA you might get a better reception next time


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 8, 2009)

Pshh MA's ALWAYS follow me when I'm at MAC.
Just because I'm a teenager doesn't mean I'm going to steal...
Most MAC stores are just like that,makeup is one of the easiest things to steal so they watch people like hawks.
If I were in your situation I would just go back and explain what you said to us and they'll understand.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry that happened to you! In the future, please let the artists working know you are making returns and exchanges when you first enter, so then they can leave you alone to look and choose what you want instead, or they will know that you were unsatisfied and give you other suggestions.


----------



## shootout (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be too offended by that.
I mean if someone didn't know what you were doing, it would probably look like you _were_ stealing.
I think it's best just to explain what happened.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 8, 2009)

I can understand you being upset, because YOU know you weren't stealing. But as someone who has worked retail for a while, I can honestly say, I probably would have been suspicious too. Then again, I'm suspicious of everyone except for babies and pets LOL Reaching into your bag it just a NO NO, unless you're already at the register. I've been followed and bothered many times too, people are just paranoid and everyone is guilty to them because they probably get jacked all the time.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry that happend to you. That's not cool at all. The funny thing is, at the MAC counter I go at, anyone would be able to steal whatever they want and get away with it. Everytime I go to this specific one, it's like I have to hunt down a MA to get me what I want, they are never at the counter, and they never pay attention to you when you are at the counter. They are usually to busy talking to eachother to even really notice when people are standing at the counter. I could only imagine how many people have stole from that counter and gotten away with it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't think you have to explain yourself to anyone.
Forget about it - and go back there if you want to shop.  I am sure they won't even remember.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree, that as someone that worked in retail, i prob. would have found you're movments suspicious too. In retail it's hammered into you're brain how many people steal, how much money the company uses, burn tactics, ways people steal, how many on average a day... that kind of thing. It sucks, but you start watching and suspecting everyone, especially if they're touching merch and then reach for their bag. i mean, its a natural movement, women carry there lives in there bags, but they could just as easily be stealing! Sorry it happened, its a shitty feeling for someone to think you're stealin when you're an honest and loyal customer. Just keep going back. They might remember you, they might not. But if you go back and keep buying, they'll realize that you're not the kind of person to steal.

I may or maynot have seen a girl steeling yesterday. I was at my MAC store, and thought, out of the corner of my eye i may have seen her slip a mineralized blush into her bag. I really wasnt sure, it could easily have been my mind playing tricks on me, and she didnt take off after, so i didny say anything....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 8, 2009)

That sucks that that happened to you. I've had a similar experience.

I went into my local Sephora and browsed around blahblah but didn't purchase anything
I went back a couple hours later after a movie, cause I'm weird like that, and I see most of the employees staring at me, along with one employee calling security.

I guess a teenager in a coat is something highly suspicious.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

Stuff like this can be so embarrassing and awkward when it happens. But as long as you weren't doing anything wrong your fine, the whole thing was just a misunderstanding. People in retail are trained to watch out for things that seem off or suspicious. The economy is bad which probably means more shoplifting in stores. 

One time when I was just starting out at collecting MAC, I would bring my friends with me to the counter to help me shop and pick out stuff. Were all teenagers and kind of kept moving around looking at this and that. One of my friends who has never shopped at MAC really was looking at e/s. But not the ones they have out as demos but the ones that were to be sold in the boxes. They are all stacked on a shelf neatly. I guess she didn't know you weren't suppose to go look at those e/s. The MA there politely told us if we wanted to look at e/s there are demos out for us to use and see. Nothing wrong with that, it was a misunderstanding and she was just doing her job.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 11, 2009)

to everyone who replied, i understand both sides of the situation. im a supervisor and i have to keep an eye on potential theft situations. it just sucks that it ruined my experience. Shopping is ALL about the experience and satisfaction isnt it? *sigh


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_to everyone who replied, i understand both sides of the situation. im a supervisor and i have to keep an eye on potential theft situations. it just sucks that it ruined my experience. Shopping is ALL about the experience and satisfaction isnt it? *sigh_

 

That is true. It sucks trying to have a good time and be able to shop but yet at the same time be worried that someone might think your stealing or whatever when you are not. I guess if you do feel uncomfortable returning to that store maybe you should go to another one instead? It's like starting from a clean slate.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

I think you're generally much better off asking MAs to get you things rather than doing self service.  The stores and counters aren't really designed for self service. Nor is the M·A·C sales philosophy which requires interaction with the customer.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I think you're generally much better off asking MAs to get you things rather than doing self service.  The stores and counters aren't really designed for self service. Nor is the M·A·C sales philosophy which requires interaction with the customer._

 
Yep. Has anyone ever gone to a MAC counter but for it to be completely empty because the MA's were all on break or because they had all left work already. My counter usually closes about half an hour earlier than the rest of the Macy's store does. On a few occasions I've gone there with no MA in sight. I really wanted my items so I stayed and waited hoping that one would come back as I looked at the items on display (the demo ones only). I don't dare trying to go through drawers or whatever looking for the items I need to get and trying to get them rung up at another counter. I always feel like maybe someone from another counter is thinking I'm trying to steal something? But they usually eventually notice me and ask if i need any help and find the items I needed to purchase.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Girl I know how you feel that would have bothered me all day and then some...the fact that people actually would think I would take something that didn't belong to me....
As hard as you want to just get past it, it's hard to shake.  But it was probably a honest mistake...and maybe they should have just approached you prior to the huddle and asked if there was anything in particular they could help you with and this may have cleared the situation before it started...versus just standing by watching to see "IF" you were going to steal...

I think the fact that it is bothering you so much...shows that you are a honest person. Try not to worry about it to much...but I know if I was in the same situation I would feel hurt as well and would never want to go to that particular store again...Just because of the thought of people thinking I would steal something...sorry this happened to you.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll live, i just needed to vent. i went there last night to pick up a new foundation pump (mine broke) and a lipstick. I figured i'd just keep going back to show them im not that type of person, and let them feel it lol. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I think you're generally much better off asking MAs to get you things rather than doing self service.  The stores and counters aren't really designed for self service. Nor is the M·A·C sales philosophy which requires interaction with the customer._

 
sometimes it can take a minute to find a MA who isnt doing someones face, or helping another customer. im the type of person who wont bother to ask for help if i know what i want and is within reach (i hate laziness.) if it were behind a counter (like at some macys counters) i know better than to reach over a counter. i looked at the display wall of solutions and sprays and didnt see the brush cleaner so i asked a nearby MA who pointed me to the register, when the manager (i think) came up to ask what i was looking for (after the huddle.) thats when i jus gave her my little list of goodies.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

If you look at it logically, the stores and counters really _are_ laid out for someone to serve. You.  The only products which are placed for self service (not on shelves or in drawers) are the testers.  Would you open a drawer to find a foundation compact you wanted?  No.  

I know it can be really frustrating waiting for an MA to become available sometimes but I think that's far less upsetting than being wrongly accused of stealing.

Better luck next time!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_If you look at it logically, the stores and counters really are laid out for someone to serve. You.  The only products which are placed for self service (not on shelves or in drawers) are the testers.  Would you open a drawer to find a foundation compact you wanted?  No.  

I know it can be really frustrating waiting for an MA to become available sometimes but I think that's far less upsetting than being wrongly accused of stealing.

Better luck next time!_

 
im with you on the other products and their testers, in fact ive only been able to buy makeup products in stores/counters with the help of an MA. but i was accused of stealing a brush, which were all out on pyrex jars on a display wall on the sale floor. do i really need to grab an MA so they can reach the brushes 2 inches away from me?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_do i really need to grab an MA so they can reach the brushes 2 inches away from me?_

 
I think your experience should tell you yes you do.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 15, 2009)

some stores may operate differently, but other than that time, i havent had any issues with just grabbing a brush and making the purchase. next time ill alert someone that ive come to exchange an item. but i wont waste time standing in front of brushes staring at them behind some invisible wall, waiting for someone else to hand it to me, instead of just taking it to the register.  =)


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

If I saw you holding live stock and opening your bag, I'd be all over you like white on rice as well.

Take it as a learning experience and move on.


----------



## COBI (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If I saw you holding live stock and opening your bag, I'd be all over you like white on rice as well.

Take it as a learning experience and move on._

 
I agree.   I keep waiting for someone to catch the tail-end of me putting my cell phone into my purse and questioning me because opening and putting things in or taking things from your bag looks suspicious in a retail environment and mimics the act of stealing (even if you are doing something else.)

I honestly wouldn't be offended if someone just saw my hand coming from my purse in a retail situation and questioned me. They are just doing their job and the action, in and of itself, can be suspicious in that environment.  Even moreso if you carry a large bag or oversized coat as retail personnel are typically informed that those are "flags" to keep an eye out for.

That being said, of course, the questioning should be handled in the least offensive way.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry BloopBloop and everyone this has happened to, that must be so hurtful and frustrating.


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha! the MAC SA don't even bother or help me when I go into their stores. 

I find that if you're returning something, it's best to have all the things in a bag and go right up to the sale counter and tell them you're making a return that way they know so they won't be suspicious. 

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess ya gotta follow the "no-touchy" rule. Don't touch any of the products that are actually up for sale but feel free to look at the demo items.

I get weirded out too whenever I'm at a store and someone calls or texts me and I have to go rummaging through my big purse trying to find my phone, and take it out of its case, etc. I'm always thinking that the SA there probably thinks I'm trying to steal or something. But I'm not stealing and I think that if I'm not doing anything else considering suspicious that I'm fine.


----------

